# Esko arrives



## Jeff Oehlsen

Thought I would play with him a little. Not bad for the first time out. He had quite a day. Last night we barely made it in time to get him, and the customs agent was nice enough to stay late. He ran right up to everyone and was very good.

Then we got him home and Buko and Soda PoP terrified him by running to the door. He was growling and snapping while Buko bounced and Soda wiggled. 

Then we had a long walk, and he was only sorta noisy for a while.

He sorta has the housebreaking thing down, but he only goes to the door for a billionth of a second. Kinda easy to miss. 

The girlfriend actually likes him, she was pretty sure that he was gonna be not so good, and now she is happy. I am not so far from that. No faith in puppies. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT7NhbuA27w


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

He looks big, I was expecting to hear at least one "gack"


----------



## Colin Chin

Jeff,
Tell me more about your pup please. He's quite drivey. Which is good. Where you got him from ?


----------



## Bob Scott

Looks like a keeper..but DAMN, youre getting grey! :grin:


----------



## Daryl Ehret

About time! How old is he now?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I am getting grey, but it is the lighting more than that much grey. I have no idea what made her film from 40 yards away, but there you have it.

Colin, I got the dog from here

http://www.chiens-de-france.com/sit...3998&ID_ACTU=97938&rub=actualites&page=detail

The big problem that I have with getting a dog from someone that I have never met is that my standards are a lot higher than pretty much everyone that I have ever met. So are my definitions. Laurent pretty much hit the mark. 

I originally wanted two pups from Sarco. Of course shit went sideways, and then there were the 900 calls only to find out that shipping a pup from France is completely ****ed.

My suggestion, should you do business with Laurent is to make arrangements to fly over. I ended up paying twice what it would have cost me to just fly over and get the pup.

Unless my ability to read dogs has completely went to shit, he is gonna be a bit much. He walks around and looks everyone in the face. I was thinking about that this afternoon, and if my assessment is correct or not, there goes Buko trying to hump him. This is a dog that has never tried, or even payed much attention to other dogs, even when they are at the house. He has always been real good with pups, and actually is not mean to him and is tolerant, but for HIM to show some insecurity around the little shit, it only strengthens my belief.

However, shit happens and I might be an idiot. LOL Now we will see how he trains up. Gotta hurry, in case I am right.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

3 months old.


----------



## ann schnerre

oh jeff, he's beautiful--likes that bite pillow   please keep posting vids of his progress (even tho you already told me i couldn't have him.... )


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Jeff,

No disclaimers on that nice puppy. From everything you've written, this is your kinda puppy. Ahhh the pressure of having the ball in your court. Glad to hear he made it here safely. Looking forward to hearing more about him and how you develop him for Mondio. 

Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Check out the link, and talk to the man. What is the worst that could happen ? ? ? ? ?

Still waiting to see if Soda PoPs guts work. That is always an option if they don't suck.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Congrats on the new puppy Jeff. Puppies are like Christmas day, with a tail. Somehow you just get lost in them. At least, I do.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I don't get lost, I just wait and see. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

It's about time you got him. Schutzhund, I hope right LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Forgive me, I thought the "grey hair" was blond and must be your girlfriend - then noticed the muscular legs and changed my mind!!

Guess it's a pretty good pup and it's up to you, whatever your "over the usual dog handler requirements" are. Bluffer

Anyways, good luck with it and do it justice although I know you will, somehow.

RENEMBER! There's one born every minute!!!


----------



## Chris McDonald

Nice, unfortunately I have not been around to many puppies to be able to judge, but I would have guessed he was older than 3 months. That’s a lot of growing in three months.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I would like to announce that I am shooting for the tard of the month. My candidacy will be rich with stupidity, such as the fact that with sleep, I can barely spell my name right. Without sleep, I cannot spell my dogs name right. 

ESKO. I have written this name 400 times and I put down Escow ??



mod fixed name


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Forgiven - I did notice, but it wasn't important. Just hope the dog isn't taking the same course.!!


----------



## susan tuck

Wow, REALLY nice pup, Jeff. I think the error with his name was purely Freudian Slip, as in "Nobody wants to catch the (es)cow" :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

LOL that's OK, when I first saw the post I thought "Escrow??? That's an odd name for a pup"

Looks like a nice pup, good luck with him.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Nice puppy from what I could see..you and your pup were like a speck on my screen! Hey, and he looks bicolor too..hmmm..

SodaPop a GSD or Mal? 

Look forward to more videos.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I originally wanted two pups from Sarco. Of course shit went sideways, and then there were the 900 calls only to find out that shipping a pup from France is completely ****ed.
> 
> My suggestion, should you do business with Laurent is to make arrangements to fly over. I ended up paying twice what it would have cost me to just fly over and get the pup.



I believe Laurent is in the south of France? This makes it more difficult as it's not a direct flight for the dog..most of the French won't drive very far if they can help it. Yes, 2 puppies might of been able to fly over in the same crate for the same price..as long as the pups got along fine. Shipping out of Paris is about double I think as Frankfurt. Sometimes even traveling back and forth with an adult as excess baggage can be expensive. We've gotten charged $450 "excess baggage" on top of our tickets flying into France (Dexter in a #500 crate). 

We have a puppy and an adult we need to get over to France and I keep hoping someone will be flying out of LAX so I can save on freight as I know the freight will be crazy expensive.


----------



## Tim Lynam

Nice! May the brain force be with you!


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Well now that we see he isn't a shitter, if he flops, we blame the handler/trainer. :smile:


----------



## Meng Xiong

congrats! he looks like a harmless. :razz:\\/


----------



## Michele McAtee

Nice white socks with black shoes.
I mean, nice puppy. :verycool:
I'm a bit jealous, but otoh, happy its you and not me.


----------



## Craig Wood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I would like to announce that I am shooting for the tard of the month. My candidacy will be rich with stupidity, such as the fact that with sleep, I can barely spell my name right. Without sleep, I cannot spell my dogs name right.
> 
> ESKO. I have written this name 400 times and I put down Escow ??



Jeff
Chalk it up to the same lighting that made your hair look grey LOL


----------



## Craig Wood

Jeff
Nice looking pup looking fwd to seeing you guys at a trial some day
Craig


----------



## Carol Boche

Michele McAtee said:


> Nice white socks with black shoes.


<snort> should be the opposite....LOL

Nice Puppy Jeff....glad to see he is HOME!!!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Jeff, I liked the video, what a nice pup


----------



## kendra velazquez

Jeff Congrats on your new pup\\/ Mondio all the way![-o<


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Thank you all, he is growing on me. Laurent is the guys name, not a place. He is in the north of France.

Took him to my buddy Kevin's place today and let him walk around. Started to teach him to trade tugs. Took him to petsmart and let him get mauled by everyone, got him a little harness. You know, the normal stuff. 

From now on it is train train train.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Petsmart?! I thought only us "pet" people went in there, ya know, as the name would dictate! j/k i know, it's good socialization because really, who can resist such a cute little thing?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ashley Campbell said:


> Petsmart?! I thought only us "pet" people went in there


I see the helicopter spins aren't too far away either :razz:


----------



## Daryl Ehret

I was being too polite, but thinking the same :razz:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Looks like a nice pup Jeff do your best with him.


----------



## Jason Caldwell

Good looking kid.


----------



## Carol Boche

What Jeff meant to say about PetSmart is that he let Eskow maul everyone in the store.......LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

He is quite the little gentleman. He is something else. I guess I somehow got used to Mals. People were petting them and he looks them in the eye and wags his tail. No mouthing, no jumping. Weird right ?? I think Laurent must have done some work with him, as he has small kids.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I see the helicopter spins aren't too far away either :razz:


Call me stupid but I don't get it...I googled the term but I'm hoping that wasn't what you were referring to?:-o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It was a joke.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Must have gone over my head then, 'cause I still don't get it...duh me.


----------



## Bob Scott

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He is quite the little gentleman. He is something else. I guess I somehow got used to Mals. People were petting them and he looks them in the eye and wags his tail. No mouthing, no jumping. Weird right ?? I think Laurent must have done some work with him, as he has small kids.



Must be a shitter if he isn't trying to rip everyone a new ahhole! ..........Oh wait! He's a GSD! That's what clear headed, thinking puppys do. :grin: :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre

Bob Scott said:


> Must be a shitter if he isn't trying to rip everyone a new ahhole! ..........Oh wait! He's a GSD! That's what clear headed, thinking puppys do. :grin: :wink:


 
there ya go--nuff said.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Absolutely!!!! That's why the girlfriend says, yeahhhhh, I can do this one and my kid says WHEN am I going to get another GSD.

Terrasita


----------



## ann schnerre

and for the absolute, final endorsement for the GSD: craig fergusen JUST said, on his show, nationwide, [sic] "who needs cesar milan?" 

all you need is a GSD "leave a note on the fridge". LOVED IT!!


----------



## Mike Lauer

nice looking pup, love the full grip

good luck with him


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ashley Campbell said:


> Must have gone over my head then, 'cause I still don't get it...duh me.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijErOpjx_Ws


----------



## Carol Boche

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijErOpjx_Ws


YIKES...what a ride that must have been.......[-o<

(there is no emoticon for crapping pants so the prayer one will have to do....)


----------



## Tim Martens

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He is quite the little gentleman. He is something else. I guess I somehow got used to Mals. People were petting them and he looks them in the eye and wags his tail. *No mouthing, no jumping. Weird right ??* I think Laurent must have done some work with him, as he has small kids.


the jeff from three years ago would have called this another driveless, shitter GSD.

my how times have changed...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

No, I am reserving the right to call him a shitter later, as there were all these signs. =D>


----------



## Candy Eggert

Hey Jeff, congrats on the new pup ;-) I read the subject line a few days ago and thought it said "Escrow"?!?!? And I thought what is that doing on the WDF? Who needs more sleep? LOL 

"Escrow"," Escow" and "Esko"....it's all good. He looks super nice!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have not been sleeping so good. I sent the video to the breeder, and he asked if I had changed the dogs name. Good God. 

I am not sure how long it takes to lay to rest the demons of the past, but at least it is not as bad as it has been.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Well the honeymoon is over. He is the devil. Nothing like a puppy running into the bathroom and grabbing your underwear as you are pulling it up.

**** me, I thought the door was closed. He plays with his bowl, which is really annoying when you are the idiot that left it in his crate. Then you have to figure out how to get it out without letting the creature loose on the world.

Might have even more dog than I thought. Not a bad thing at all. Still, he is ten seconds old. I don't want to be that guy.


----------



## Chad Byerly

Have fun with your new puppy, he looks nice. 
Keep the videos coming, just not of the bathroom event you just described!


----------



## susan tuck

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Well the honeymoon is over. He is the devil. Nothing like a puppy running into the bathroom and grabbing your underwear as you are pulling it up.
> 
> **** me, I thought the door was closed. He plays with his bowl, which is really annoying when you are the idiot that left it in his crate. Then you have to figure out how to get it out without letting the creature loose on the world.
> 
> Might have even more dog than I thought. Not a bad thing at all. Still, he is ten seconds old. I don't want to be that guy.


AHAHHAA!!!!! You got the dog you deserve - ENJOY!


----------



## ann schnerre

WHAT A GOOD BOY!!! 

if he's too much for you i guess i could take him off your hands (or ankles/feet/legs/pants/whatever).


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Well the honeymoon is over. He is the devil. Nothing like a puppy running into the bathroom and grabbing your underwear as you are pulling it up.
> 
> **** me, I thought the door was closed. He plays with his bowl, which is really annoying when you are the idiot that left it in his crate. Then you have to figure out how to get it out without letting the creature loose on the world.
> 
> Might have even more dog than I thought. Not a bad thing at all. Still, he is ten seconds old. I don't want to be that guy.


AH-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Terrorizing the village, huh?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Kinda interesting. Today, he was too much with the GF's dog, and I smacked him in the ass. He spun around and gave me one of those looks that you know will be not so good when they are older. 

Probably just need to start beating him now. Environment being the large factor in their final being. : )


----------



## Carol Boche

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Kinda interesting. Today, he was too much with the GF's dog, and I smacked him in the ass. He spun around and gave me one of those looks that you know will be not so good when they are older.
> 
> Probably just need to start beating him now. Environment being the large factor in their final being. : )


Well don't smack him while you are still in your undies...that might get ugly...LOL

Sounds like a keeper....=D>:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott

I say go for the smackdown when your in your underwear. Your gonna have to see what his "ball" drive is sooner or later. Better you then me!:-D


----------



## Carol Boche

Bob Scott said:


> I say go for the smackdown when your in your underwear. Your gonna have to see what his "ball" drive is sooner or later. Better you then me!:-D


:mrgreen::mrgreen:
O....M.....G......."ball drive", viagra talk and Jeff.....is this gonna turn out okay??????


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Just don't show him the "two ball game".


----------



## ann schnerre

i have a truly "pithy" reply in my own "old" mind, but i'm not sharing. use your imagination   

i did...lol


----------



## Carol Boche

Daryl Ehret said:


> Just don't show him the "two ball game".


Uh....I am thinking of a color here......LOL

Gives new meaning to the term............


----------



## ann schnerre

if doug will try it, it's harmless. let us know how that goes!! we know he'll have to play w/the big dogs, but he's game, right?


----------



## Bob Scott

You wimmins are just cold I tell ya!
I was thinking that Jeff might just have a ball in his pocket and it just might fall out when he drops his drawers in the john, but noooooOOOOooooo! You wimmins just havta carry it over the edge. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Carol Boche

Bob Scott said:


> You wimmins are just cold I tell ya!
> I was thinking that Jeff might just have a ball in his pocket and it just might fall out when he drops his drawers in the john, but noooooOOOOooooo! You wimmins just havta carry it over the edge. :lol: :wink:


<innocence feigned> What? What did I do? \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Here is the little ass monkey working on the down with me at training on Sunday. Kinda sloppy, I got to quit working dogs when I haven't slept. : )

Nothing like working all night, and then trying to be accurate when marking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKqCvLfqjTE


----------



## Carol Boche

"stubborn ass".....sounds familiar....


----------



## kristin tresidder

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He plays with his bowl, which is really annoying when you are the idiot that left it in his crate. Then you have to figure out how to get it out without letting the creature loose on the world.


 


Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Today... I smacked him in the ass. He spun around and gave me one of those looks that you know will be not so good when they are older.


 

oh, it all sounds so familiar! glad you're enjoying your new pup


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Not sure about "enjoying" the demon, but I am curious to see if what I think he will be is right. Either way, gonna be an interesting ride.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I pity the püp with so much scrutiny. Guess your first pup didn't have to go through this scrutiny!!! heh???

It just comes with "experience", guess??


----------



## Mike Lauer

4 days, nice job
so first trial in the spring...LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
I pity the püp with so much scrutiny. Guess your first pup didn't have to go through this scrutiny!!! heh???

Says who ?? I don't typically keep dogs that I don't like any longer than I have to.

Quote: 4 days, nice job
so first trial in the spring...LOL

I am not the everyday trainer. For this pup I am gonna try and change that. Typically, I train two maybe three times a week. A long time ago, I trained everyday. That was Esko's first day, and I will do a little more today. It is a GSD after all.


----------



## Colin Chin

Hi Jeff,
Thanks for sharing. Thus far, what are the differences you notice between a Mal and a GSD ? Cheers.

Colin


----------



## Michelle Reusser

He's beautiful Jeff, not that you care about that crap!


----------

